# RFT Entry



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I was just online looking for spring trial dates. It occurred to me while looking that it's a real pain to have to go to two different websites to see all the events that can be entered online. The thing that disappointed me most looking at RFT entry was that it didn't have the feature that EntryExpress has where you can click on a dog's name and see the sire and dam, all the owners, and I didn't see the ability to quickly get a listing of all the events that a particular dog has entered.

I really like the ability to search for a dog, owner, or handler, and then get a look at event history and look at results posted on EntryExpress.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Buzz said:


> I was just online looking for spring trial dates. It occurred to me while looking that it's a real pain to have to go to two different websites to see all the events that can be entered online. The thing that disappointed me most looking at RFT entry was that it didn't have the feature that EntryExpress has where you can click on a dog's name and see the sire and dam, all the owners, and I didn't see the ability to quickly get a listing of all the events that a particular dog has entered.
> 
> I really like the ability to search for a dog, owner, or handler, and then get a look at event history and look at results posted on EntryExpress.


Ditto Buzz, I was thinking the same thing last weekend when I was following the results. Kudos to EE.

ANgelo


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I see that EE only has 2007 results now viewable. Will there be any way older results can be archived for view?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I see that EE only has 2007 results now viewable. Will there be any way older results can be archived for view?


Hey Nancy! You can change the start date of your search back to the beginning of time, or since Aycock was a teenager, whichever came first. We default it to the end of 2006 so people looking for 2007 data don't have to change the begin date on most of their searches. It also saves processing time if we don't have a blank start date and it has to process everything in the database.

As far as the two places to go for event info. ALL EVENTS using an online entry system will be on EE for entry. The non-EE events will close a couple days earlier so we can send your entries on your behalf. I hope this will minimize the new confusion and lessen the burden.

Let us know if we can be of assistance.

Shayne


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> I see that EE only has 2007 results now viewable. Will there be any way older results can be archived for view?



I didn't notice that. I wonder when they truncated the results. I seem to remember talk about archiving old results to speed up the download of the entry page for users still on dial-up. So, maybe it's a work in progress...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> As far as the two places to go for event info. ALL EVENTS using an online entry system will be on EE for entry. The non-EE events will close a couple days earlier so we can send your entries on your behalf. I hope this will minimize the new confusion and lessen the burden.
> 
> Shayne


That's nice to know...

I noticed because a friend was text messaging me about South Louisiana Retriever Club D-Q, and I couldn't find it on EE. On a whim I went to RFT Entry and found the event there.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Hey Nancy! You can change the start date of your search back to the beginning of time, or since Aycock was a teenager, whichever came first. We default it to the end of 2006 so people looking for 2007 data don't have to change the begin date on most of their searches. It also saves processing time if we don't have a blank start date and it has to process everything in the database.
> 
> As far as the two places to go for event info. ALL EVENTS using an online entry system will be on EE for entry. The non-EE events will close a couple days earlier so we can send your entries on your behalf. I hope this will minimize the new confusion and lessen the burden.
> 
> ...


Three cheers for EE, they truly have invented a better mousetrap.
For that reason I'd hope that events secretaries will use them


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks Shane, I knew there had to be someway to see those results!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ALL EVENTS using an online entry system will be on EE for entry. The non-EE events will close a couple days earlier so we can send your entries on your behalf.


Shayne,

In this scenario, how are entry cancellations 24 hours prior to the close handled ?

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Buzz said:


> I didn't see the ability to quickly get a listing of all the events that a particular dog has entered.


It would be great if EE could not only provide the list of events the dog ran, but could list a summary of results for that dog from those trials (rather than requiring one to go look up each individual trial's results). But maybe we're getting greedy. 

Would it be possible to provide a link to the trial results from the list of events in which the dog was entered? That would save a step.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Shayne,
> 
> In this scenario, how are entry cancellations 24 hours prior to the close handled ?
> 
> Jeff


Couple thoughts Jeff. For non-EE events ONLY...

Lets say you enter a non-EE event on Monday.
EE entry closes Monday night. The actual event closes Weds night.
Tuesday you decide to scratch. You can call the event secretary, someone at RFTN, or call/email EE. We'll gladly make that phone call for you.

From what i've seen, the RFTN process mimics EE's. If thats the case, it will be up to them to issue the refund because you are scratching before the event closes. And you'll get to keep your entry reward points, aka* Dogs Afield Dollars*, for those entries.

Does that make sense? If anyone has suggestions, i'm open to ideas._ (and not suggestions for the EE stake names to match the AKC Rulebook MR. TELANDER... i'm already going to make that change - just for you ;-))_

I know it's confusing and almost complicated. But i promise everyone, we will do anything and everything we can to make it as simple and efficient as possible.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> It would be great if EE could not only provide the list of events the dog ran, but could list a summary of results for that dog from those trials (rather than requiring one to go look up each individual trial's results). But maybe we're getting greedy.
> 
> Would it be possible to provide a link to the trial results from the list of events in which the dog was entered? That would save a step.


Buzz, you can click on a dog and get it's event history.


Melanie,

What's up. ;-)

EE has purposely stayed out of the results reporting and statistics business. I've always felt that is a function of RFTN and did not see any benefit to anyone by EE getting involved in their business. Your not being greedy. It's data, it's free, and it should be viewable from all angles.

Some long winded insight into my often twisted thought process, since i feel like typing. EE philosophy has been to do what you do and do it RIGHT, before trying to do something else. We do entries and event management, and it took 4 years to do it right - by my standards. Now we are building on to that with product sales to clubs, hence the merger of Dogs Afield. The driving force being the benefit it provides to our current club customers and future club customers. A nice byproduct of that is giving our handlers who enter credits toward products. And the big picture byproduct is leveraging the combined customer base to increase volume and increase buying power, which equals lower pricing for everyone involved - across the board. It's a win/win/win the way i see it. 

So to get to the point, we are choosing to focus on doing what we do - the best it can be done, adding value where possible. And NOT arguing with Howard N cuz he thinks his dog has 22.5 points and the "EE Report shows 22". I'd rather spend that energy further refining what we do and leave the stats stuff to stats people.

Does that make sense?

SM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Buzz, you can click on a dog and get it's event history.
> 
> SM


I know. After going to RFT Entry to look for South Louisiana Retriever Club D-Q, I noticed that you couldn't click on a dog and find the information like you could on EE. At least not that I could see... That's what I was complaining about in my initial post.



Shayne Mehringer said:


> EE has purposely stayed out of the results reporting and statistics business. I've always felt that is a function of RFTN and did not see any benefit to anyone by EE getting involved in their business. Your not being greedy. It's data, it's free, and it should be viewable from all angles.
> SM


Somehow I get the feeling that RFTN would struggle over the idea of providing a way to get this information online for fear that it would canabilize the market for their print publication. But of course they could provide an enhanced subscription that included RFTN in print and access to a login type website.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that RFTN would struggle over the idea of providing a way to get this information online for fear that it would canabilize the market for their print publication. But of course they could provide an enhanced subscription that included RFTN in print and access to a login type website.


Mark Rosenblum, the new Editor in Chief of RFTN, is a friend of mine that I dearly respect and talk to on a regular basis. We've had many conversations the last few years about information access, technology, and practical advancement in general. He's a numbers/stats guy with a baseball or football stats analogy for just about any topic you can think of. Putting great information out there for people to access, as real-time as possible, is very important to him.

You can put every page of RFTN on the internet and give free access to it and people would still subscribe to the printed version. There's a lot to be said for good old fashion reading material. That can be read in bed, at work, or in the bathroom. I subscribe to Men's Health, and there is far more information on their website than their magazine. A printed "retriever related" publication will always be in demand, regardless of technical advances.

FYI Buzz... the Triple DQ is on now on EE. Go earn some Dogs Afield Dollars! ;-)

SM


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> FYI Buzz... the Triple DQ is on now on EE. Go earn some Dogs Afield Dollars! ;-)
> 
> SM


Once I know for sure where the truck my dog will be on will be that weekend!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Buzz said:


> The thing that disappointed me most looking at RFT entry was that it didn't have the feature that EntryExpress has where you can click on a dog's name and see the sire and dam, all the owners, and I didn't see the ability to quickly get a listing of all the events that a particular dog has entered.
> 
> I really like the ability to search for a dog, owner, or handler, and then get a look at event history and look at results posted on EntryExpress.


You can see the Sire, Dam, DOB, Owners on RFTEntry. You have to register first though. They don't have entered events yet. They also have a place for pictures of the dog, and Open, Am, Derby and Qual points(these aren't there yet).

BTW, I too also like EE better so far.

Tim


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> adding value where possible. And NOT arguing with Howard N cuz he thinks his dog has 22.5 points and the "EE Report shows 22".


Oh Man........ Those half points can sometimes be so hard to get too.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Oh Man........ Those half points can sometimes be so hard to get too.


Thats the problem... all my buddies would be tryin to get me to up their points in the database!!!

SM


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Things that never change:

The North Star, The Sun Rise, A John Fallon Post


Things that do change:

Sha(Y)ne

Used to be a punk @$$ bytch who didn't know much about anything but never let it stop him from making a post. "Banned For Life" from RTF and here he is, just a couple years later, Ruler of the Entire Free Dog World and Electronic Entry Domain. Damn, who d thunk that...

Well Done Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> EE philosophy has been to do what you do and do it RIGHT, before trying to do something else. SM


So why does the calendar thing on the Search Events Page not work any more. At one time I could click on the calendar to select dates for the range, but now I have type in the dates. Likely I am doing something wrong, but cannot make it work. Not complaining, just wondering.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> So why does the calendar thing on the Search Events Page not work any more. At one time I could click on the calendar to select dates for the range, but now I have type in the dates. Likely I am doing something wrong, but cannot make it work. Not complaining, just wondering.


Nope it's not you Jim. They aren't working for me either. We'll take a look asap. I always just type the date, it's faster for me that way, so i hadn't noticed. THANKS!

SM


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Shayne

Is there a spot on EE to look and see how many Dags Afield points you've earned so far? If I understand it correctely you earn points for every entry (double stakeing a dog = 2) is that correct?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

ponce said:


> Shayne
> 
> Is there a spot on EE to look and see how many Dags Afield points you've earned so far? If I understand it correctely you earn points for every entry (double stakeing a dog = 2) is that correct?
> 
> ...


Jeff,

Your *Dogs Afield Dollars* balance will show on the Welcome line after your name. It will be dynamic and realtime. This begins with 2008 event entries. If i can sneak it passed EE Stacey, we'll see about starting everyone off with a couple points. That way, unlike my bank account, your balance won't be $0.00.

1 entry = 1 point = $.50 Dogs Afield Dollars
We are referring to them as points in the system, so that later you can use your points for other things. But on the screen, you'll see Dogs Afield Dollars and your balance.

SM


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> As far as the two places to go for event info. ALL EVENTS using an online entry system will be on EE for entry. The non-EE events will close a couple days earlier so we can send your entries on your behalf. I hope this will minimize the new confusion and lessen the burden.
> Let us know if we can be of assistance.
> Shayne


 That's in itself is going above and beyond. Are you also going to list the results for those events?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Terry Thomas said:


> That's in itself is going above and beyond. Are you also going to list the results for those events?


To be as open and honest as i can be.... that really depends on our customer retention percentage and what our customers want. We'll need to get part way through the 2008 spring season to get an idea on both accounts. If we lose an event here and there, it wouldn't be a ton of data entry to get the results and I think we'd do it if necessary.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

One thing i forgot to mention earlier; in an effort to show our appreciation for our dedicated customers, we will be offering DOUBLE entry reward points for all non-EE event entries throughout the Spring trial season. 1 entry = 2 entry reward points ($1.00 Dogs Afield Dollar per entry)

Also, for our club customers, your club purchases with Dogs Afield will receive an immediate 10% off everything purchased for your event. You will be able to make your club equipment/supply purchase while setting up your event on EE. The cost will be deducted from your club's net check!

And don't forget to let us handle your ribbon order and your AKC event application!

If you have any questions or comments, don't hesitate to contact us.

Shayne Mehringer


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

I APPLAUD YOU SHAYNE!!!! 

Talk about customer satisfaction, regards,
Tim


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

My favorite new thing as secretary, is the ribbon order. Now we don't have to go to two places to get them and they are certainly less expensive than the place we normally use.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Couple thoughts Jeff. For non-EE events ONLY...
> 
> Lets say you enter a non-EE event on Monday.
> EE entry closes Monday night. The actual event closes Weds night.
> ...



Yes that makes sense. 

FWIW, note that RFTEntry events will close at noon Eastern Standard Time.. (compared to EE closing of 11:59:59 Central Standard Time)... so calls made at the last minute will be during business hours.

Also, RFTEntry charges $2.50 for online credit card entries. 

Will EE continue to charge $3.00 for non EE events?

Jeff


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Yes that makes sense.
> 
> FWIW, note that RFTEntry events will close at noon Eastern Standard Time.. (compared to EE closing of 11:59:59 Central Standard Time)... so calls made at the last minute will be during business hours.


That also means no mailed entries will arrive the day of the close and that anyone *overnighting* entries for an event that closes on Tuesday will likely have to do so the Friday before.



jeff t. said:


> Also, RFTEntry charges $2.50 for online credit card entries.
> 
> Will EE continue to charge $3.00 for non EE events?
> 
> Jeff


As is stands, we have not changed our prices. If we lowered our prices, this would become a battle of who's willing to lose money the longest. I'd rather battle on something productive, like customer service and services offered.

On the other hand, Dogs Afield Dollars does offset the cost difference. For current non-EE events, that makes EE price the equivilant of $2 per regular entry, $1 per VIP entry.

Shayne Mehringer


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Also, for our club customers, your club purchases with Dogs Afield will receive an immediate 10% off everything purchased for your event. You will be able to make your club equipment/supply purchase while setting up your event on EE. The cost will be deducted from your club's net check!
> 
> And don't forget to let us handle your ribbon order and your AKC event application!
> 
> ...



OUTSTANDING!

Send me 3 cases of Days End poppers, another 3 pole holding blind, one extra pole(lost oner at the last trial) and another $99. duck drying rack. Go ahead and ship it the first Monday in March.

We are going to stick with Gay Houser on the ribbons, her service has been great too.

Merci Beau Coupe de Ville,

Cajun Riviera FTC


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> OUTSTANDING!
> 
> Send me 3 cases of Days End poppers, another 3 pole holding blind, one extra pole(lost oner at the last trial) and another $99. duck drying rack. Go ahead and ship it the first Monday in March.
> 
> ...


Got ya covered!

When i spent a few days at Dogs Afield a couple weeks ago, i'll admit i was like a kid in the candy store on my way out. You should have seen me check a winger at the airport. _Can you believe I had to pay RETAIL for the stuff i got?!?!?!_ Anyway, i also picked up a Day's End Bird Necker. That thing is soooo genius. Every stake with a flyer should have one IMO! They are about $25. GREAT judges' gifts as well.

I know you sure-nuff cajuns just bite the head, but for the more sensitive palatted - the necker is the way to go!

SM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Originally Posted by *Shayne Mehringer*  


> _As is stands, we have not changed our prices. If we lowered our prices, this would become a battle of who's willing to lose money the longest. I'd rather battle on something productive, like customer service and services offered._


Looks like that that battle may have started...from the RFTEntry website https://www.rftentry.com/help/using_rftentry.cfm



> As of January 1, 2008, paper entries paid by check will have a $3.50 processing fee assessed by us.


I had a feeling this was coming;-)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So all Shayne has to do is enter using his/EE's credit card and avoid the charges....right? Double "Dogs Afield" dollars would be worth that to avoid the RTN "tariff."

And if he supplies them with a disk in whatever format they need (word or excel) laying out the entries for them so all they'll have to do is cut and paste onto their layouts, where's the problem?

Point/counterpoint regards,

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

K G said:


> So all Shayne has to do is enter using his/EE's credit card and avoid the charges....right?


Who knows? Right now it appears that there is a $2.50 fee for credit card entries and $3.50 for checks. 

Maybe EE will be in their VIP program when it is developed

*



VIP Program. Our VIP program is still in development, but should be available soon. This will be open to anybody and everybody. Participants of the program may enter events online and pay by check with a reduced processing fee of $2.00 per entry. No paper entry form is necessary for participants of the VIP program.

Click to expand...

*Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

$3.50 processing fee for a paper entry with check? WTF? That's a load of BS. 

Okay, so if we enter via EE are they going to pass on the charge from RFTEntry? 

Geeze, enteries are expensive already and we keep getting nickled and dimed to death.....so much for doing paper enteries. What a load of crap!

Maybe this happy horse crap of nickle and diming people will cause the numbers to drop....

FOM


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

EE.net is such a benefit for the event secretary. Shayne just sent an email (assuming it went to event secretaries) saying that clubs using ee.net can automatically send the application to the AKC from ee.net. What a time saver to be able to do that step on ee.net!

Shayne--is there any chance ee.net can prompt the event secretary with reminders about ribbon orders? Ribbon inventory discussion seems to come up at the last minute and then we are scrambling to get our ribbons before the event.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> $3.50 processing fee for a paper entry with check? WTF? That's a load of BS.
> 
> Okay, so if we enter via EE are they going to pass on the charge from RFTEntry?
> 
> ...


I could not have said it any better.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

You have to wonder if the $3.50 charge was implemented specifically to prevent people from entering through EE. In my mind, when a non-profit starts acting like Microsoft, it should lose its tax exemption.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> You have to wonder if the $3.50 charge was implemented specifically to prevent people from entering through EE. In my mind, when a non-profit starts acting like Microsoft, it should lose its tax exemption.


I think it is a load of crap - I still enter via paper entry through EE - it keeps me from charging on a credit card which I do not need to do and forces me to enter only the events I can truly afford to - it also saves me $2.58 - a stamp is cheaper.

Now RFTEntry wants to charge foe a paper entry - geeze, I hope clubs take note....total BS.

FOM


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

What? $3.50 just because you use snail mail. What a joke. Non profit!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Probably the extra charge for snail mail because they have to pay someone to open the mail, then enter the information in the computer, and then stamp the check, or run a credit card, and then take the check to the bank. I don't think profit has anything to do with it. JMO. Maybe I am wrong... Sometimes people don't see the hidden or behind the scenes costs. At least that's been my experience in the beauty business...


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> You have to wonder if the $3.50 charge was implemented specifically to prevent people from entering through EE. In my mind, when a non-profit starts acting like Microsoft, it should lose its tax exemption.




I will bet the product will be substandard to the EE product…Never and I repeat NEVER expect a non-profit to perform as well as a for profit organization. 

Hey..it isn’t like RTN hasn’t been around…what is there customer service like?

Same organization or maybe I am missing something.....

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20492


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> Probably the extra charge for snail mail because they have to pay someone to open the mail, then enter the information in the computer, and then stamp the check, or run a credit card, and then take the check to the bank. I don't think profit has anything to do with it. JMO. Maybe I am wrong... Sometimes people don't see the hidden or behind the scenes costs. At least that's been my experience in the beauty business...



Yeah....that's probably why the extra $3.50 charge just showed up on the RFT site....and profit has -zero- to do with it.....it's a disincentive to use EE.

Time will tell regards,

kg


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> Probably the extra charge for snail mail because they have to pay someone to open the mail, then enter the information in the computer, and then stamp the check, or run a credit card, and then take the check to the bank. I don't think profit has anything to do with it. JMO. Maybe I am wrong... Sometimes people don't see the hidden or behind the scenes costs. At least that's been my experience in the beauty business...



Sound more like the US Postal Service....we need more money ….so we will now provide less service, raise rates and then wonder why we are still losing business to the competition.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> I will bet the product will be substandard to the EE product…Never and I repeat NEVER expect a non-profit to perform as well as a for profit organization.
> 
> Hey..it isn’t like RTN hasn’t been around…what is there customer service like?
> 
> ...


I've only had to deal with their customer service once on my subscription, and it was poor.

I think the most telling thing about them is their website at Working Retriever Central which is pathetic. If that is any indication of how they handle online technology, I don't think they will be around long.

I only hope they don't try to cover any losses by raising fees.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about RFTN

I like the product
I have had no issues with customer service, in fact, I have been generally pleased with the service that I have received

However, I dislike their charging what amounts to a tariff for the use of a service other than RFTN for entries in the triple D/Q


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> However, I dislike their charging what amounts to a tariff for the use of a service other than RFTN for entries in the triple D/Q


And anyone like Lianee who mails in their entries with a check. Believe it or not, I know a few people that run field trials who do not HAVE computers and do not surf the internets...


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

As FTS for our club I know that a fair ammont of folks still enter our EE events the old fashioned way and EE does not charge them a fee. I can't imagine the phone calls I would get from them if I changed to RFTN and they were charged a fee to enter the trial.

Laura


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

> As FTS for our club I know that a fair ammont of folks still enter our EE events the old fashioned way and EE does not charge them a fee. I can't imagine the phone calls I would get from them if I changed to RFTN and they were charged a fee to enter the trial.


So, am I retarded or something? I missed the part where RTFN is the one charging and NOT EE. Is that right? If so, I can see why everyone is annoyed. Guess I better re-read that since I am the club informant! O man.... It's always great when I make some sort of opinion and I don't know WTF I am talking about...:-x Not that our clubs are using them. We like EE. It's familiar and easy...


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

DEDEYE said:


> So, am I retarded or something? I missed the part where RTFN is the one charging and NOT EE. Is that right? If so, I can see why everyone is annoyed. Guess I better re-read that since I am the club informant! O man.... It's always great when I make some sort of opinion and I don't know WTF I am talking about...:-x Not that our clubs are using them. We like EE. It's familiar and easy...


I had to reread that too, and did find on RTFN that they will charge $3.50 for a paper entry. I'll have to reread RTFN to see if there is something I missed.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> Probably the extra charge for snail mail because they have to pay someone to open the mail, then enter the information in the computer, and then stamp the check, or run a credit card, and then take the check to the bank. I don't think profit has anything to do with it. JMO. Maybe I am wrong... Sometimes people don't see the hidden or behind the scenes costs. At least that's been my experience in the beauty business...


Well before EE or RFTEntry all enteries were done by snail mail - some poor soul with the "title" FTS or HTS had to open all the envelopes, enter all the info into a document, format that document into a catalog, gather checks, make a run to the bank, probably a few times, make numerous phone calls because they couldn't read someone's chicken scratch, or someone filled out the form incorrectly, do the draw for the running order, print the catalog, call people because the amount on the check was wrong....I can go on, but my point being that the clubs never charged a handling fee.....besides once 'they' have my dogs info in the database from my paper entry, all they have to do is make sure it is the correct info (i.e. handler has changed or soemthing)....any business has to go to the bank once in a while to deposit checks....so don't give me some sob story about "handling costs" I do NOT buy it......they are doing this because of the way EE handles Non-EE events - think about it, this isn't rocket science and I find it under handed way to try and force an issue.......Oh and is that $3.50 per paper entry???? Oh yeah and my dog is better than your dog and my Dad can beat your Dad up, too!!!!

Okay I'm going to go drink some coffee now before I really get upset....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

FOM said:


> Well before EE or RFTEntry all enteries were done by snail mail - some poor soul with the "title" FTS or HTS had to open all the envelopes, enter all the info into a document, format that document into a catalog, gather checks, make a run to the bank, probably a few times, make numerous phone calls because they couldn't read someone's chicken scratch, or someone filled out the form incorrectly, do the draw for the running order, print the catalog, call people because the amount on the check was wrong....I can go on, but my point being that the clubs never charged a handling fee.....besides once 'they' have my dogs info in the database from my paper entry, all they have to do is make sure it is the correct info (i.e. handler has changed or soemthing)....any business has to go to the bank once in a while to deposit checks....so don't give me some sob story about "handling costs" I do NOT buy it......they are doing this because of the way EE handles Non-EE events - think about it, this isn't rocket science and I find it under handed way to try and force an issue.......Oh and is that $3.50 per paper entry???? Oh yeah and my dog is better than your dog and my Dad can beat your Dad up, too!!!!
> 
> Okay I'm going to go drink some coffee now before I really get upset....
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


*I get it! I GET IT! I GET IT!!* I totally get why people are upset about it. Seriously. I was just saying that some business charge for what they see as a service charge. _I have been secretary before EE, and so I know how time consuming all of the above is. And obviously it was all volunteer. Sob story? Ok. _

But here is another thing, I don't know about your club, but in our clubs there are only a few people who do the work. And those of us get do burned out. So I figure I would rather as secretary, (if it came down to it) make the ungrateful rest pay the fees. That is my own bitchy take on it. And don't read this wrong Lainee. I am not talking about you. You know me better than that.

*My original post was because I didn't get that RTFN was charging and EE wasn't. That is all. It was my own stupid error*. Sort of like some of my handling errors but worse, cuz now I made my friend mad.....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Psssst...Mary go have some coffee 

I refuse to pay $3.50 to anter via a paper entry. Yes I understand some companies provide incentives to do things online, however it isn't done in such a way to allienate the consumer as a whole.

And Mary, I know, you love me..... 

FOM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> And Mary, I know, you love me.....
> 
> FOM


Mary,

I still woundn't park my truck near her for a few months.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Mary,
> 
> I still woundn't park my truck near her for a few months.


 Why not? I like a little spice in my day!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> Why not? I like a little spice in my day!



Spice in your day is one thing; a dented quarter panel is another.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Spice in your day is one thing; a dented quarter panel is another.


I am ok with it. I have reinforced panels from my demolition derby days at the fair...


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> So to get to the point, we are choosing to focus on doing what we do - the best it can be done, adding value where possible. And NOT arguing with Howard N cuz he thinks his dog has 22.5 points and the "EE Report shows 22". I'd rather spend that energy further refining what we do and leave the stats stuff to stats people.


I'm a little behind on responding to this but I've been tied up. (Shayne, get that visual out of your head!) I was thinking about it from the technology point of view, not the business/service point of view. Makes perfect sense you'd stay away from that nightmare.

Not to bash RFTentry or anything, but who writes their ad copy? From December 2007 RFTN (page 61) describing the first event they handled:

_"Those that wished to enter the trial all did so successfully."_

I'm sorry, but did anyone else find that to be hilarious? I mean, it's an ENTRY service. Wouldn't you expect everyone to be able to enter successfully? 

Rope burn regards,

Melanie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I'm a little behind on responding to this but I've been tied up. (Shayne, get that visual out of your head!) I was thinking about it from the technology point of view, not the business/service point of view. Makes perfect sense you'd stay away from that nightmare.
> 
> Not to bash RFTentry or anything, but who writes their ad copy? From December 2007 RFTN (page 61) describing the first event they handled:
> 
> ...


You still tied up? HAHA

It would definitely be a service/business nightmare to get in the stats business. But that may become necessary, if our customers say thats what we need to do to keep their business. I've just always thought someone else already had that job and i had no business getting in the middle of it. There's NEVER justification to get into someone else's business unless you can bring something new and innovative to the table. So rest assured, if we decide to get in that business - it will be new and innovative!

Shayne Mehringer


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Speaking of Statistics.

I love my copy of 1941-1995 Retriever Field Trial Statistics by Susan E. Reynolds.

It's sad that it is now 11 seasons out of date...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I'm a little behind on responding to this but I've been tied up. (Shayne, get that visual out of your head!) I was thinking about it from the technology point of view, not the business/service point of view. Makes perfect sense you'd stay away from that nightmare.
> 
> Not to bash RFTentry or anything, but who writes their ad copy? From December 2007 RFTN (page 61) describing the first event they handled:
> 
> ...


Its as bad as Delta's "We get you there" ads......god i hope so, otherwise you killed us....

/paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Hope no one's trying to enter or see their upcoming trials on RFT entry....it's been like this for a few days.....

https://www.rftentry.com/pub/register/Register.cfc?method=submit

................

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

K G said:


> Hope no one's trying to enter or see their upcoming trials on RFT entry....it's been like this for a few days.....
> 
> https://www.rftentry.com/pub/register/Register.cfc?method=submit
> 
> ...


Very good programming 101 skills, not defaulting values and/or checking for proper data entry by the end user....

FOM


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

They have a long road to catch up with EE!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

This link will get you where you need to go:

https://www.rftentry.com/Index.cfm

kg


----------

